# 2020/21 deer season



## DLarrick

Here we are again boys. The start of endless hours sitting in a tree just waiting for that special moment. Sucks the heat wave had to come in for the weekend but I'm always pumped for opening day


Good luck to everyone. Hope we all have safe and successful seasons.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglystix

Good luck all! I dragged a deer one year in 72° and I’ll never do it again. I’m gonna wait a while.


----------



## 57BIGhos

Was able to spend some time in the woods with my boy this morning. First Deer hunt for him. Very special time. Didn't see a darn thing, but a hunt i will never forget.


----------



## MagicMarker

Opening day. Gonna sit couple hours tonight just to get ready for Kentucky next week


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Good luck to everyone this year! I’m staying out of my Ohio spot till last week of October, might get to PA a couple times before then.


----------



## DL07

Sons 1st evening in a blind


----------



## one3

I, have done this many years while sitting in a stand, waiting and watching. Mind you this was way before cell phones were ever heard of. I, would take a book about wild flowers and weeds. While sitting in the stand I, would look down see some thing, then try to ID it. Not only did it pass the time, I learned a lot.


----------



## DLarrick

I'll start us off for the season. 
Full report and more pictures will come tomorrow. 
Cheers









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap

DLarrick said:


> I'll start us off for the season.
> Full report and more pictures will come tomorrow.
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Nice deer...fresh meat...mmmm tenderloins...


----------



## tracker_80

Good luck to everyone, stay safe.


----------



## Kenlow1

Nice shot on the buck DLarrick-waiting to hear the story. Assuming you shot it in the evening hunt?


----------



## walleye30

Nice Buck D!!!! Perfect Shot!!!!


----------



## DL07

We just settled into the blind for day 2. We seen a bunch of deer last night and had a small doe at 22 yards, unfortunately my son just couldnt find her through the scope and make it happen. He's only 6 so im sure there will be plenty more chances to come.


----------



## DLarrick

Well what a day. The joy of shooting one when it's this hot was getting to wake up and get right to processing. But it was all worth it. 

Yesterday morning started super slow as all four of us hunting ended the morning without even laying eyes on a deer. Not too discouraged as the farm has plenty of good sign and the opening morning excitement keeps things interesting. 

For the evening hunt I wanted to head to a stand that I know has one of the last few oaks on the property ( was logged before). A stand that I probably saw the most deer in last year. 

Getting to the stand I am soaked in sweat and thinking I should be on the river fishing instead climbing this tree. But I get settled in hoping they start moving once it starts to cool down. Not a thing until about 6:30 when I hear that familiar sound.....not the squirrels that have already fooled me too many times to count. But the quiet rustling that really gets the heart pumping. 
Looking over my left shoulder I try to pinpoint the sound. The white of the antlers were the first to catch my eye but still too hidden to make a call. I ready my bow knowing that if he does come out I will not have much time to judge and shoot. 

He continues on revealing more bone and the heart is really going now. He steps out into the opening, confirming he is a shooter. I draw back, he stops, I ready my shot and let it fly at 15 yards. 

He runs about 20 yards, stops, one last burst of another 15 yards only to stop again for the final time. He staggers and drops in site ending the hunt and leaving me shaking in the tree.

And as you all know, that is when the real fun began and the work started. 
Getting home late last night, wore out and tired but one happy man. My first opening day buck ever. 

Enjoy the long story or just check out the pics. Haha. Cheers boys.






























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## one3

DLarrick said:


> Well what a day. The joy of shooting one when it's this hot was getting to wake up and get right to processing. But it was all worth it.
> 
> Yesterday morning started super slow as all four of us hunting ended the morning without even laying eyes on a deer. Not too discouraged as the farm has plenty of good sign and the opening morning excitement keeps things interesting.
> 
> For the evening hunt I wanted to head to a stand that I know has one of the last few oaks on the property ( was logged before). A stand that I probably saw the most deer in last year.
> 
> Getting to the stand I am soaked in sweat and thinking I should be on the river fishing instead climbing this tree. But I get settled in hoping they start moving once it starts to cool down. Not a thing until about 6:30 when I hear that familiar sound.....not the squirrels that have already fooled me too many times to count. But the quiet rustling that really gets the heart pumping.
> Looking over my left shoulder I try to pinpoint the sound. The white of the antlers were the first to catch my eye but still too hidden to make a call. I ready my bow knowing that if he does come out I will not have much time to judge and shoot.
> 
> He continues on revealing more bone and the heart is really going now. He steps out into the opening, confirming he is a shooter. I draw back, he stops, I ready my shot and let it fly at 15 yards.
> 
> He runs about 20 yards, stops, one last burst of another 15 yards only to stop again for the final time. He staggers and drops in site ending the hunt and leaving me shaking in the tree.
> 
> And as you all know, that is when the real fun began and the work started.
> Getting home late last night, wore out and tired but one happy man. My first opening day buck ever.
> 
> Enjoy the long story or just check out the pics. Haha. Cheers boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Congradluations !!!!


----------



## ErieIslander

Con


DLarrick said:


> Well what a day. The joy of shooting one when it's this hot was getting to wake up and get right to processing. But it was all worth it.
> 
> Yesterday morning started super slow as all four of us hunting ended the morning without even laying eyes on a deer. Not too discouraged as the farm has plenty of good sign and the opening morning excitement keeps things interesting.
> 
> For the evening hunt I wanted to head to a stand that I know has one of the last few oaks on the property ( was logged before). A stand that I probably saw the most deer in last year.
> 
> Getting to the stand I am soaked in sweat and thinking I should be on the river fishing instead climbing this tree. But I get settled in hoping they start moving once it starts to cool down. Not a thing until about 6:30 when I hear that familiar sound.....not the squirrels that have already fooled me too many times to count. But the quiet rustling that really gets the heart pumping.
> Looking over my left shoulder I try to pinpoint the sound. The white of the antlers were the first to catch my eye but still too hidden to make a call. I ready my bow knowing that if he does come out I will not have much time to judge and shoot.
> 
> He continues on revealing more bone and the heart is really going now. He steps out into the opening, confirming he is a shooter. I draw back, he stops, I ready my shot and let it fly at 15 yards.
> 
> He runs about 20 yards, stops, one last burst of another 15 yards only to stop again for the final time. He staggers and drops in site ending the hunt and leaving me shaking in the tree.
> 
> And as you all know, that is when the real fun began and the work started.
> Getting home late last night, wore out and tired but one happy man. My first opening day buck ever.
> 
> Enjoy the long story or just check out the pics. Haha. Cheers boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


One heck of an opening day! Nice job! Great buck, good write up too.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Very nice buck!!! How old do you think he is?


----------



## DLarrick

berkshirepresident said:


> Very nice buck!!! How old do you think he is?


Im no pro at ageing but I would guess no more than 3 1/2. Probably would be a real stud in the next year or two but with the amount of pressure around, no way I could pass him 


Open to hear others guesses.


----------



## jmyers8

I agree right in that ball park. Still has a long face with good color and snout is crowned at the top instead of the short blocks head of an old one. Cant see full body pics but guessing no sagging belly. Still a good buck in his prime that I would of put an arrow through congrats!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerpig250

Made my first sit yesterday morning! Took about an hour, the freezer is now filled ! Time to chase horns!


----------



## Burkcarp1

rangerpig250 said:


> Made my first sit yesterday morning! Took about an hour, the freezer is now filled ! Time to chase horns!
> View attachment 377725
> View attachment 377727
> View attachment 377729


Better hurry up we got hogs to catch....


----------



## rangerpig250

O


Burkcarp1 said:


> Better hurry up we got hogs to catch....


oh yeah ! Got my eye on a few!


----------



## Doboy

Oh My,,,,, That one looks like a 24" outside spread!?
Nice wallhanger,,,,,,,

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Doboy

My SIL, got up into one of my favorite stands, FRIDAY afternoon,,,, HE DOESN'T HUNT, so he was just up there to kick back & relax, & watch the world go around.

He heard some tree-banging about 100yds away,,,, then 10 minutes later, our 'BIGGEST ONE', a VN basket rack 8pter, comes out of the swamp & does a complete 360, slowly browsing under & around the ladder stand. 
He could'a jumped on his back, 3 times!
He didn't even have a camera.

I was up there Sat eve, for 3 hrs, & only seen 1 squirrel. :<(


----------



## berkshirepresident

Doboy said:


> Oh My,,,,, That one looks like a 24" outside spread!?
> Nice wallhanger,,,,,,,
> 
> GOOD LUCK.


Looks like a mule deer.


----------



## starcraft36

Was able to get it done yesterday morning. 2 nice bucks came in together. Opted for the second as his body was slightly bigger. Had to take a quartering towards me shot n hit shoulder. Then it started raining. Found arrow close by Only about 4” of penetration then broke off. No blood trail. Fortunately hunting along river with steep terrain. Only made it about 40y n piled up. Took a while to haul him out...


----------



## DLarrick

Congrats man, that is a great deer. 

And boy I would have been nervous finding that arrow. I know I have been there before and it didn't work out so nice for me. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## one3

Congrats, nice deer, very nice.


----------



## starcraft36

1000% agree . Got lucky for sure 



DLarrick said:


> Congrats man, that is a great deer.
> 
> And boy I would have been nervous finding that arrow. I know I have been there before and it didn't work out so nice for me.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokepuller

What county?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JIMS SVT

Took my step son out and he got his first deer last night. He was super excited. Nice buck for a first one.


----------



## starcraft36

Ashtabula county




smokepuller said:


> What county?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

Heck of a first deer SVT. 

Congrats to your step son and well done to you sir for giving him the opportunity. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## collegekid

starcraft36 said:


> Was able to get it done yesterday morning. 2 nice bucks came in together. Opted for the second as his body was slightly bigger. Had to take a quartering towards me shot n hit shoulder. Then it started raining. Found arrow close by Only about 4” of penetration then broke off. No blood trail. Fortunately hunting along river with steep terrain. Only made it about 40y n piled up. Took a while to haul him out...


nice buck. Love the color of the rack.


----------



## collegekid

JIMS SVT said:


> Took my step son out and he got his first deer last night. He was super excited. Nice buck for a first one.
> View attachment 378397


looks like a great shot for a first timer shooting a good buck!


----------



## FlyFishRich

Keep the pictures and stories coming guys. I wasn't even going to hunt this year, I was going to buy a boat and put money into that this fall but after not being home this summer due to all the painting I did this year I changed my mind on a boat. I hit the public woods this evening and did see 2 does as soon as I walked in but that was it. I was thrilled to see them and 4 squirrels. Can't wait to get back out there....Rich


----------



## odiewan

I had posted this in the Bucks and Does area but it seems to fit here better. I developed a new stand site this summer in a hickory/oak flat. I figured it would be a good early season food plot and the trail cam showed lots of does but only one buck on camera. He walked under my stand 1/2 hour before dark on opening day. ~15 yard lay-up with Mathews DXT and Magnus Stinger. 

At 52 yrs old, this is my first compound bow kill. I shot my first in the mid-80's with a single shot shotgun slug. In-between I've taken deer with a recurve, pistols, a crossbow, black powder rifle and other shotguns. Getting them into bow range with a hand-drawn bow is the toughest to do cleanly IMO.

Sean




  








20200917_172548




__
odiewan


__
Sep 29, 2020




Pre-season scouting
 








  








20200928_083713




__
odiewan


__
Sep 29, 2020




Opening day 2020


----------



## ErieIslander

starcraft36 said:


> Was able to get it done yesterday morning. 2 nice bucks came in together. Opted for the second as his body was slightly bigger. Had to take a quartering towards me shot n hit shoulder. Then it started raining. Found arrow close by Only about 4” of penetration then broke off. No blood trail. Fortunately hunting along river with steep terrain. Only made it about 40y n piled up. Took a while to haul him out...


Way to get it done. Nice Buck!


----------



## ErieIslander

JIMS SVT said:


> Took my step son out and he got his first deer last night. He was super excited. Nice buck for a first one.
> View attachment 378397


Nice job


----------



## JIMS SVT

DLarrick said:


> Heck of a first deer SVT.
> 
> Congrats to your step son and well done to you sir for giving him the opportunity.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thank you. He was super exited.I was as well to help him get his first and it was on our new property as well. We had plenty of pictures of him all summer.


----------



## JIMS SVT

collegekid said:


> looks like a great shot for a first timer shooting a good buck!


Yea he’s a good shot. He practiced a lot and knew why to do. Glad I talked him out of the doe he wanted to shoot at first lol


----------



## DLarrick

Euro mount finished up. Have a decorative wall mount that will be coming soon.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk











Mounted up. Was really happy with the outcome 


Also want to note this was my most efficient skull cleaning to date. I simmered in a pot with a scoop of oxyclean, then used the pressure washer to clean. This is the first time I have added the oxyclean and boy did it make a difference. Little to no additional picking with the knife or wire brushes.


----------



## DLarrick

Family friend with a stud. Adams county









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

My cousins boy with his indiana buck.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaun69007

Love the backer where did you get it. Im not a big fan of the ol' wood ones but that one is sweet. I seen one on ETSY but didnt have the 2020 cut out. Did the Oxyclean discolor your antler any? I always just boil with dawn soap and wash. 



DLarrick said:


> Euro mount finished up. Have a decorative wall mount that will be coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mounted up. Was really happy with the outcome
> 
> 
> Also want to note this was my most efficient skull cleaning to date. I simmered in a pot with a scoop of oxyclean, then used the pressure washer to clean. This is the first time I have added the oxyclean and boy did it make a difference. Little to no additional picking with the knife or wire brushes.


----------



## Muddy

DLarrick said:


> Euro mount finished up. Have a decorative wall mount that will be coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mounted up. Was really happy with the outcome
> 
> 
> Also want to note this was my most efficient skull cleaning to date. I simmered in a pot with a scoop of oxyclean, then used the pressure washer to clean. This is the first time I have added the oxyclean and boy did it make a difference. Little to no additional picking with the knife or wire brushes.


What did you use as a whitening agent after cleaning? I’m going to do a Euro mount in the next week or two.


----------



## DLarrick

Shaun69007 said:


> Love the backer where did you get it. Im not a big fan of the ol' wood ones but that one is sweet. I seen one on ETSY but didnt have the 2020 cut out. Did the Oxyclean discolor your antler any? I always just boil with dawn soap and wash.


Thanks, I debated over a wood one myself but saw this one and liked it a lot. 
I actually got it off ETSY so it may have been the same one you seen. I had to put in the notes that I wanted the ohio boarder with 2020 on it. He said he could do any state I wanted. 

The oxyclean didn't stain the antler at all and will definitely be using it again.... this stuff made a huge differencen. I have used dawn as well in the past. 

Muddy....
I used peroxide for the whitening agent. Just the cheap bottles from Walmart to fill up the pot(took 15 I think. But at .88 cents a piece I was okay with that). Once everything was clean I let it soak for a week. 
This was where you have to worry about the antler stain. I saw stuff online about wrapping the bases in plastic wrap and then wrap that tight with electrical tape. This slightly worked but was a bust overall. 
So if you soak in peroxide- a way to keep the antlers protected is needed. I ended up having to go back and color the bases to try and match using shoe polish. 

I have seen another method where you make a peroxide/baking soda paste to cover the skull to achieve the same affect but thought it would be tough to get all the nasal areas covered and end up with spots that didn't whiten much. 
For my next one I do I have debated filling up the pot enough that the antler bases don't get covered. I then will make the paste and cover the exposed top cap.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172

Got busted on this sit... think maybe the record rack pellet smell ive never used before, hope anyway..... loving the new to me x bow 

Better days ahead, not many on the camera, 2 does with yearlings, and 1 scrub 8 pt..... but being a meat hunter , I hope the doe & yearlings return , might get out Friday/ Saturday


----------



## fireline

ironman172 said:


> Got busted on this sit... think maybe the record rack pellet smell ive never used before, hope anyway..... loving the new to me x bow
> 
> Better days ahead, not many on the camera, 2 does with yearlings, and 1 scrub 8 pt..... but being a meat hunter , I hope the doe & yearlings return , might get out Friday/ Saturday
> View attachment 457795



Nice looking bow


----------



## Carpn

Well. Tomorrow starts my Deer cation . See what happens. Hunting a spot in the AM that hasn't had any shooters . But keeps having new 3 yo show up this week. 

Just hoping a good one shows. Perfect wind tomorrow am . Going to have to wear waders to get on there tho .


----------



## DLarrick

Good luck Carpn. Always nice to have some time off dedicated just to hunting. 

My week would be coming up too but since I tagged early I'm going to take the end of next week and head out with the old man. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonen12

First buck! I think he’s a dandy one too.


----------



## joekacz

Great Buck Stonen !! Now get that first gobbler next spring! Congratulations,very happy for you! Hope there's a story with this hunt.


----------



## JIMS SVT

JIMS SVT said:


> Took my step son out and he got his first deer last night. He was super excited. Nice buck for a first one.
> View attachment 378397


Got the mount back already. Only







One month


----------



## DLarrick

Congrats on the first buck Stonen.....a proud moment I'm sure. 


Also. ...great looking mount Jim. Some good service too getting it back to you so quick. Helps getting one in right away too before the work piles up. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonen12

joekacz said:


> Great Buck Stonen !! Now get that first gobbler next spring! Congratulations,very happy for you! Hope there's a story with this hunt.


i hope to get a gobbler! Learned a lot last spring from ya that’s for sure! And yeah I’ll call you later!


----------

